# Ants entering under sliding door



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

As far as I know: Yes, all sliding glass doors do have a very small space between the bottom of the actual sliding glass door frame and the framework the door sits in. Sliding glass doors have rollers under the moving door which roll on the "sill" of the framework. There is ample space for tiny ants to come in and out of the home. First find the source of what they are after--either food or water. The Borax should do the trick by just sprinkling this into the bottom channel the door rolls in.


----------

